# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Blasenentzndung

## viktorpiktor

Hallo,
ich habe Verdacht dass ich nach dem Surfen hufig eine Blasenentzndung bekomme.
Beim Artz gibt es Antibiotika, dann kommt sie aber wieder.
Hat jemand eine hnliche Erfahrung? 
Hilft da vieleicht ein Neoprengurt oder Lycra unter dem Anzug?
Oder sind eher die Bakterien im Wasser die Ursache?
Gre Viktor

----------


## Where'sWally?

Moin!
Ich nehme mal an dass Du mnnlich bist? Blasenentzndungen solltest Du, grade wenn die fter auftreten, beim Arzt, am besten bei einem Urologen, klren lassen. Kann mehrere Ursachen haben, eine Ultraschalluntersuchung und eine Probe oder so knnen da helfen das richtige Medikament zu finden. Gibt ja auch Bakterien die fr manche Antibiotika nicht wirklich empfnglich sind z.B.. Also, geh mal zum Urologen, der kann da sicher besser helfen. 
VG Tobi

----------


## Ralph

Bist Du evtl. lange Zeit auf dem Wasser, ohne zu trinken? Bei Flssigkeitsmangel bekommen viele Menschen dieses Problem. fter mal nachtanken...

Gru

Ralph

----------


## Ralph

Hab ich vergessen: ein Lycra hilft sicher nicht. Ein Neoprengurt hlt den Nierenbereich auf jeden Fall wrmer. Wenn Du meinst, da Klte die Ursache sein knnte, wrde ich mal aus einem alten Neo eine "kurze Hose" herausschneiden und drunterziehen. Kannst in der Hhe ja bis an den Beginn des RV gehen. Ausreichend trinken hilft aber auf jeden Fall.

----------


## viktorpiktor

danke fr die Antworten. Ich werde die Kombination Urologe+Nierengurt+mehr Trinken probiren.

----------


## t.t.m.

auf jeden Fall zum Arzt gehen! Fr mich klingt es mehr nach erhhter Klteempfindlichkeit.

----------


## Surf-Max

Ist zwar ein uralter Fred, aber das ist ein Thema, das mich leider auch betrifft. Seit 1974 surfe ich, und der Besuch beim Urologen war praktisch nach jedem Surfurlaub fllig. Jedesmal gabs Antibiotika, bis mein Krper allergisch reagierte. In den Anfangsjahren gabs noch keine Surfanzge. Gelernt hab ich den Sport mit Badehose. Spter kamen dann - vllig ungeeignete - Taucheranzge. Dann endlich gabs spezielle Surfanzge und auch Schuhe. Ich gehe heute nur noch 'overdressed' aufs Wasser und trage immer Surfschuhe. 
Viel trinken ist grundstzlich immer gut, auch wenn man sich dann auch entsprechend fter erleichtern muss. Noch'n Tipp: Nach dem Surfen schnell aus dem Anzug (und den Schuhen) raus, abtrocknen und warm anziehen. Warme Fe sind wichtig. Ich glaube nicht, dass man die Blasen- und Nierengegend zustzlich zum Neo noch schtzen muss. 
Blasenentzndung ist richtig Scheixxe! Muss man nicht haben. In dieser Saison hab ichs bisher ohne geschafft.  :Happy: 

Bleibt gesund!
Max

----------

